# Triple Bypass Colorado



## iampedaling

Hi, I need to buy a registration. Has anyone paid and registered and want to sell it? Thanks,


----------



## blittle

*Triple Bypass Registration*

I'd be happy to sell mine, however I'm not sure that it will do you any good given the fact that they aren't allowing transfers this year. If you're able to figure it out or if your willing to take the chance that it might not work, let me know and we can discuss further.


----------



## iampedaling

Thank you. I will check it out. I didn't know they weren't allowing transfers. Jan


----------



## iampedaling

P.S. What would you want for it?


----------



## blittle

*Regustration*

I'd just want to get what I paid for it.


----------



## iampedaling

Hi, that sounds great. Are you male or female? It matters for the wristbands I heard.


----------



## blittle

*Registration*

Male 
Age - 33


----------



## dteuscher

Does it really matter if a registration you are buying is male or female? I was planning on buying one from someone who is female (and I am not). Also, does anyone know if there is a jersey swap as I am quite sure that her jersey isn't going to fit me!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dteuscher said:


> Does it really matter if a registration you are buying is male or female? I was planning on buying one from someone who is female (and I am not). Also, does anyone know if there is a jersey swap as I am quite sure that her jersey isn't going to fit me!


I think they will swap jersies


----------



## dteuscher

Thanks! The TE website isn't very informative. They do make it clear that they are not maintaining a waiting list. Also, I received an e-mail from them and they were quite clear that I would be riding at my own risk. Other than that, no info at all about what you need to do to ride in someone else's place without getting hassled.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dteuscher said:


> Thanks! The TE website isn't very informative. They do make it clear that they are not maintaining a waiting list. Also, I received an e-mail from them and they were quite clear that I would be riding at my own risk. Other than that, no info at all about what you need to do to ride in someone else's place without getting hassled.


Hell...I'd probably just bandit it (not that I advocate that) unless you want the jersey and need to use their aid stops. Not sure why they wouldn't cover you if you paid the fee for the entry. That's one of the most important parts if you ask me. They get the money from the original rider and have to do nothing for it? Doesn't seem right.


----------



## dteuscher

I thought about that, but I am riding with a bunch of people that are officially registered. It would be a bit of a hassle to have to leave them to re-stock at gas stations, etc.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Why not just ride the route on another day?
Why do people register and then drop out when it says no refunds or transfers? Their own fault for taking up spots and then not wanting the spot.

If you get 10 people together, I'll sag for y'all for $150 each. ;-)


----------



## dteuscher

The person I am getting the reg from got hurt, so she can't ride.

I agree though. If you don't have full intentions on riding, then don't sign up.


----------



## Bulldozer

My old company had several people sign up. Rumor has it that many of them have no business doing the Triple based on their fitness level at the time of registering. Some people just can't miss out on something even if it's something that will ruin their day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> My old company had several people sign up. Rumor has it that many of them have no business doing the Triple based on their fitness level at the time of registering. Some people just can't miss out on something even if it's something that will ruin their day.


I just did a week of Ride the Rockies (430+ miles with a lot of climbing). I used to do the Triple before it got so crowded and it was always way tougher than that entire week of riding combined. If you aren't in really good shape that ride is a real death march.


----------



## sevencycle

*TBP is insane rookies. Sorry I have a bad spot in me for TBP*

Too many people flying down mountain roads that have no experience at speed. Macho men think they are badass's by passing riders on the downhills. I will stay away and live to do it another day. I was hit head on by 2005 TBP bike rider 40-50 mph while on my bike he got up and left me for dead ( 8 days Denver Hospital). Anyone know this guy I'd like to say hi.

article on crash here www.velonews.com/article/9227


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

sevencycle said:


> Too many people flying down mountain roads that have no experience at speed. Macho men think they are badass's by passing riders on the downhills. I will stay away and live to do it another day. I was hit head on by 2005 TBP bike rider 40-50 mph while on my bike he got up and left me for dead ( 8 days Denver Hospital). Anyone know this guy I'd like to say hi.
> 
> article on crash here www.velonews.com/article/9227


I don't blame you for being bitter. That must have really sucked.


----------



## sevencycle

*$10k out of pocket with great insurance...*

Not counting a twisted/trashed custom Seven. I still have one more surgery (face) I have been putting off. Oh well,I really would like to meet the guy and that hit me. The thing that gets me is... I can understand him being a scared chickenshit and not wanting to fess up for mistake but his friends that know what happened and did nothing they are getting the Karma too. Copper Triangle seems like a better (experience riders) choice for that type of ride. Might do that this year.


----------



## dteuscher

You really have to wonder what people are thinking sometimes! I can't believe he just left like that!


----------



## sevencycle

dteuscher said:


> You really have to wonder what people are thinking sometimes! I can't believe he just left like that!


Hit and runs happen everyday but Bicycling is a community bonded by the Passion and Love of riding a bike. I guess not all ride for the same reasons. I smile when I hear the stories of our service men/women still training on crappy bikes in war zones to stay in form for when they come back to the states.... that is not the type of cyclists that would leave a brother bleeding at the foot of Mt. Evans


----------



## dteuscher

I have given up trying to figure it out. I spent my early years in Southern Cal surfing, etc. Most of the people out in the water were complete pricks. They wouldn't think twice about dropping in right on top of you as you were paddling out. I have run into similar situations cycling in and around Boulder as well. Some of these hot shot roadies practically make contact as they pass you and don't even acknowledge your presence. What's up with that! On the other hand, I commute a lot on a motorcycle and for the most part, we are all friendly towards each other. Even though I ride a Japanese enduro, the Harley guys always give me the "sign" as we pass each other. There is a brotherhood out there regardless of what you are riding. I wish there was more of that in the world.


----------



## sevencycle

MTB riders seem to have more social skills overall than roadies. I will say around CO Springs the Slipstream/Chipolte Pro guys are real cool. Always spend a second or two to say hi... then their gone. My Favs for TDF!!!!!


----------



## CircaRigel

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Hell...I'd probably just bandit it (not that I advocate that) unless you want the jersey and need to use their aid stops. Not sure why they wouldn't cover you if you paid the fee for the entry. That's one of the most important parts if you ask me. They get the money from the original rider and have to do nothing for it? Doesn't seem right.


My understanding is that riders who try to ride DURING the event w/o registration get in pretty big trouble if they're caught. The 35000 rider cap is for safety purposes. I heard some people were stuck with some pretty stiff fines for crashing the Triple Bypass in previous years.

Also, the TE website states that registration is non-transferable in their TBP faq.


----------



## CircaRigel

sevencycle said:


> Hit and runs happen everyday but Bicycling is a community bonded by the Passion and Love of riding a bike. I guess not all ride for the same reasons. I smile when I hear the stories of our service men/women still training on crappy bikes in war zones to stay in form for when they come back to the states.... that is not the type of cyclists that would leave a brother bleeding at the foot of Mt. Evans


Yep. When I was 17, another cyclist ran me off the path straight into a concrete wall when I was training for a triathlon. They took off while I was lying there with a broken neck. According to the description my training partner gave, this guy couldn't be considered a REAL cyclist, though.


----------



## COKid

Its not that hard and there's about 6 months of training beforehand that people can do to get in shape. Its a long day in the saddle if you're not used to those distances but the climbs aren't that challenging.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

CircaRigel said:


> My understanding is that riders who try to ride DURING the event w/o registration get in pretty big trouble if they're caught. The 35000 rider cap is for safety purposes. I heard some people were stuck with some pretty stiff fines for crashing the Triple Bypass in previous years.
> 
> Also, the TE website states that registration is non-transferable in their TBP faq.


I don't see how they could enforce this as the event is held on public roads/paths. As long as you aren't using the SAG or Aid stop services and are self-sufficient I can't imagine any fine holding up in court. Of course, if you get hurt you're on your own also. No way their insurance will cover you. In any event....banditing is a bad idea for a number of reasons.


----------



## wasserbox

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't see how they could enforce this as the event is held on public roads/paths. As long as you aren't using the SAG or Aid stop services and are self-sufficient I can't imagine any fine holding up in court. Of course, if you get hurt you're on your own also. No way their insurance will cover you. In any event....banditing is a bad idea for a number of reasons.


I wonder...

They get a couple of the roads closed (Squaw pass) for the event. I could see them fining you in a similar manner as they would a car who violated the road closure.

But yeah - the rest of the ride is on open roads, and is pretty much a cluster-F of non-event traffic.


----------

